# Clear Coating Finished wood



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

I have recently stained some red oak with Minwax oil base wood finish and am unable to find a clear coat spay that will be compatible with the stained finish, Home Depot's paint department tells me that there isn't a known clear coat that will work with the Minwax stain finish! I find this hard to believe as they have clear coat spray for finishs for wood, I feel like I'm talking to people that don't have a brain God gave an ant. 

I was going to use Parker's Super Glaze but don't think it will coat the edges of the wood, only the top as far as I know. How would someone coat the top and edges of a piece of wood just by pouring it onto the surface? Much needed advice.

Thank you,
Systemlord. :smile:


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Sounds Like More HD Bull!*

MinWax makes several clear coat products that are designed to work over Minwax stains! Lacquer, Polyurathanes in both oil base and water base. This is just another case of HD employs subscribing falling back on the old political ploy  "IF YOU CAN'T DAZZLE THEM WITH BRILLIANCE--BURY THEM WITH BULL **** !!!"

Dave(PacNW)


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I use Minwax stain almost exclusively and have never had a problem clear coating it. I've used Laquer and water based finishes. Only trick with water based finishes is to let the stain dry overnight before you coat with the waterbase stuff.

If your really worried about it then use Zinsser Seal Coat. It is a denatured shellac. It will stick to anything and anything will stick to it. It's a great barrier when you don't know what the original finish is but need to put more of whatever you use over it.


----------



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

I still have the bottom to stain with the top and sides completed, I only stain during the daylight hours when there's plenty of warm sunlight as I have poor ventilation inside. I had to go to True Value to buy the MinWax Water Based Polycrylic Protective Finish Clear Gloss, I'm going to be spraying onto red oak with MixWax Wood Finish oil based Ebony. Now I have a lot of wood grain as it's red oak, will three coats be enough to fill this porous type wood because I don't want air bubbles under the clear coat! Suggestions are needed?

Thank you gentlemen,
Systemlord. :smile:

Strange double post! :huh:


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

You will need to fill the grain on the oak with grain filler to get a smooth finish.


----------



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

Dave (PacNW) said:


> You will need to fill the grain on the oak with grain filler to get a smooth finish.


Oh well it's way to late for that, I have already finished with my second and final finishing coat! If I shoot it the way it is what will the clear coat look like? Will I get air bubbles and if I decide to stop here is the wood protected from moisture after using MinWax stain?


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Clear Grain Filler*

Crystalac (sold by McFeely's )can be applied after a project has been stained as it will dry completely clear!


----------



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

Dave (PacNW) said:


> Crystalac (sold by McFeely's )can be applied after a project has been stained as it will dry completely clear!


 
Nice, your a life saver! I'm assuming it will be compatable with MinWax stain and water based clear spray, would I need to sand after using Crystalac inbetween coats?

Systemlord. :smile:


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

We use Min Wax a lot. I spray Sherwin Williams, and Deft Iron coat Pre Cat Lacquers. Never had an issue.


----------



## Systemlord (Dec 11, 2009)

I finished my clear coating today with MinWax Polycrylic Clear Gloss and on the side I sprayed on Saturday has my smuggy finger prints in it from handling it today while spaying the other side, is there a way to polish or lightly buff my smuggy finger prints out?


----------

